# je me lance sur Hackintosh



## vampire1976 (18 Mars 2013)

helloooo je tente l'aventure hackintosh après avoir été fan addict d'Apple et leur matos depuis 20 ans...

Voici la config que je vais commander :

Boitier Zalman Z11 PLUS
i5 3570k
16 mo de ram
1 To pour mac
500 go pour windows
GTX MSI 660 2Go
Carte mère gigabyte Z77-DS3H
Lecteur DVd lambda
Alim corsaire CX500

et Ecran Asus 27" 2560x1440 !

Le tout pour 1438 


----------



## moky99 (20 Mars 2013)

alors, il tourne bien ton hackintosh ?

Le WIFI pose souvent problème.


----------



## Galekal (21 Mars 2013)

Bon choix de composants a priori, et pas besoin de DSDT avec ce type de carte mère. Cela devrait passer sans souci pour ton hackintosh. A priori, pas de Wifi intégré sur la DS3H, mais en cas de besoin la TP-Link WDN4800 en carte wifi pci-express est compatible, performante et trouvable a pas trop cher.  

Pour un hackintosh Mountain Lion fonctionnel avec Airdrop/recopie video Airplay, l'ensemble devrait le faire.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Mars 2013)

Tiens-nous au courant, Vampire !


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2013)

Good luck


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2013)

Il va pas aller loin avec 16 mo de ram ! :rateau:


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (28 Mars 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Il va pas aller loin avec 16 mo de ram ! :rateau:



Quelle mauvaise langue, ce JPTK 
Il n'y a aucun mac qui est livré avec autant de ram par défaut ^^


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

Hellooooooooooooo

Bien ! Alors...

Ça marche du feu de dieu mais ça marche pas, ou plus... Je m'explique :

J'ai tout monté étant guidé par un collègue qui n'est pas a son premier pc.

J'installe OS X sur mon unique disque interne qui est ssd.
J'ai utilisé au début unibeast.
Au redémarrage j'avais un bug graphique en arrivant sur le bureau... Une simple barre en haut avec des artefacts laissant apercevoir le bureau mais ça buguait a mort.
J'étais connecté sur ma Tv en hdmi avec la simple hd4000 intégrée à mon i5 3570k.
J'ai réinstallé je ne sais combien de fois OS X a cause de ce bug alors qu'il me suffisais de déconnecter et reconnecter mon câble XD

J'ai pu installer le driver graphique forçant en 1080 ce qui a rétabli le bureau après redémarrage.

Mais après unibeast n'a plus fonctionné ce qui m'a mis dans la m**** car un driver a fait foirer ma partition. 

Je suis donc passé par myhack...

Ça a marché j'avais installé les kext par unbeast (je mettrais mes sélections sous peu).
Tout marchais du feu de dieu !!!!
J'avais tout installé et mon ""Mac"" dépotait comme un Mac Pro...

La suite tout a l'heure car je suis au taf.... XD


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Le tout pour 1438 




totalement néophyte en matière de Hackintosh je me demande quel est l'avantage de monter soi même a ce tarif, quand en plus je lis tous les ennuis qui en découlent ?


----------



## subsole (5 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> totalement néophyte en matière de Hackintosh je me demande quel est l'avantage de monter soi même a ce tarif, quand en plus je lis tous les ennuis qui en découlent ?



Idem. 
J'ai déjà jeté un oeil sur le prix de revient d'un hackMini ou d'un hackiMac,  résultat à puissance et capacité égale, on gagne surtout des emmerdements. 
Peut-être qu'ils s'ennuient, l'habitude de bidouiller leurs PC ?
Il est possible que la donne s'inverse avec les futurs Mac Pro.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

Il faut voir plusieurs choses :

J'ai toujours été sur Mac, j'ai regretté le temps des Mac tour abordables comme les performa et au delà du confort et du design j'aime le système Apple.
Le matériel reste aujourd'hui du matos pc.
Il vaut mieux monter son hackintosh pour choisir au mieux son matériel vis à vis de osx.
Après il y a des soucis à l'installation mais ça dépend pour qui en fait.
J'ai un ami qui a la même config sans carte graphique et qu'un ssd et tout c'est passé nickel.

Donc depuis que j'ai mis la gtx 660 et un disque sata pour windows 7, j'ai effectivement un Kernel panic au boot avec la pomme sur donc gris.

Soucis : impossible de réinstaller par myhack car idem ça plante au boot.
Si quelqu'un a une soluce ?

Avec un hackintosh on a un macpro pour bien moins cher et surtout : on peut tout changer. Bien sur en fonction de OS X.


----------



## subsole (5 Avril 2013)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Avec un hackintosh on a un macpro pour bien moins cher et surtout : on peut tout changer. Bien sur en fonction de OS X.


Moins cher ?
Pour l'affirmer, il faudrait connaitre exactement les spécifications des futurs Mac pro.


----------



## Galekal (5 Avril 2013)

A mon avis, la première motivation pour le hackintosh se situe plus au niveau d'un choix créatif. Les considérations budgétaires sont secondaires, compte tenu du fait que le temps requis pour se débrouiller en ce domaine est en lui même un investissement... qui aurait pu être consacré a d'autres choses plus prosaïques qui rapportent. 

Avec un peu d'expérience, on parvient assez aisément a maintenir un hackintosh, mais il est tout a fait compréhensible que la plupart des pros préfèrent les solutions fiables cléfs en mains qui les débarassent de questions techniques auxquelles ils n'ont pas de temps a consacrer. 

Bref, le hackintosh reste pour l'essentiel une question pour passionnés car ce type de réalisation est plutôt jubilatoire, mais son usage en production est assez peu courant.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

Moins cher oui...

Car trouvez moi sur Mac à 1400&#8364;

Un i5 à 4.5 ghzs
16 go de ram
Ssd 240 go
1 to de disque pour Mac
500go pour windows
Une gtx 660 overclockee à 2go de VRam
Un 27" en 2560x1440

Pour 1400&#8364; ça n.existe pas....... Il faut compter plus de 2000&#8364; (imac compris)

Galekal : oui aussi, mais le temps c'est aussi de l'argent à prendre quelques heures pour gagner plus de 1000&#8364;... Et en puissance surtout .


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2013)

Bon pour le moment tu as économisé 600 . Et rien ne fonctionne..


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

Et justement : tout refonctionne parfaitement !

J'ai installé la dernière version "10.8.3" et ma gtx 660 est parfaitement reconnue.

Tout marche j'ai donc un dual boot sur mon monstre avec USB 3 en prime 

J'oubliais dans la liste des avantages : 10 ports USB en standard donc 4 en USB 3.

Voilà ^^

Que du bonheur !!!!!!

Et jouer sur une GTX sur Tomb Raider - crysis 3 ou encore Bioshock Infinite en 1080 en ULTRA sans que ça rame une seconde ! C'est juste jubilatoire.

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Galekal (5 Avril 2013)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Moins cher oui...
> 
> Car trouvez moi sur Mac à 1400
> 
> ...



Dans l'affaire, il y a 3 termes :
- Puissance recherchée
- Prix
- Temps disponible

Lorsqu'il y a encore quelques réserves dans la catégorie "temps disponible", et que l'on souhaite réduire le prix a la notion de "coût incompressible du hardware" , on peut effectivement, réaliser un bien sympathique hackintosh.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

J'ai fais bien plus d'économie que 600&#8364; pour le rapport puissance par contre...

Oui Kaleak.


----------



## Galekal (5 Avril 2013)

vampire1976 a dit:


> J'ai fais bien plus d'économie que 600 pour le rapport puissance par contre...
> 
> Oui Kaleak.



Et, lorsque tu fais une mise a jour matérielle, tu n'as pas l'obligation de remplacer en même temps l'écran et l'unité centrale. Blague a part, cela donne un mhack qui a de la patate.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Et, lorsque tu fais une mise a jour matérielle, tu n'as pas l'obligation de remplacer en même temps l'écran et l'unité centrale. Blague a part, cela donne un mhack qui a de la patate.



YES !

C'est vrais, et si je veux ajouter un disque dur, pas besoin qu'il soit qu'externe :rateau:

Je vais bientôt overclocker à 4,5 Ghzs ^^


----------



## Galekal (5 Avril 2013)

En principe, tu devrais pouvoir tenir les 4.5 sans trop de soucis en restant aussi raisonnable que possible sur l'augmentation du vcore, car les procs Ivy Bridge ont malgré leur finesse de gravure une tendance à chauffer en raison de la pate thermique de qualité douteuse qu'Intel a glissée sous la coque. Ceci dit, si tu as un refroidissement alternatif de bonne qualité, cela devrait amortir suffisamment.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

J'ai un boitier Zalman avec 3 ventilateurs 120 mm et les deux ventilateurs de la GTX 660 ^^

C'est encore un glaçon, je verrais après overclock ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------

VOILAAAAAAAA ça y est ! Tout ROULE donc... 

Alors voici donc ma config et la marche à suivre si ça peu aider :

> Boitier Zalman Z11 plus (Avec USB 3)
> Alimentation ANTEC 520w
> Carte mère Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H
> i5 3570k 3,4 Ghzs
> 8 Go de ram 
> Carte graphique MSI GTX 660 TWIN III - 2Go de VRAM GDDR5
> SSD de 240 Go pour Mountain Lion 10.8.3
> Disque Sata 3 de 500 Go pour Windows 7

> Écran 20" prêté par un ami.

----------------

Installation :

> Boot avec Unibeast avec OS 10.8.3
> Installation du système sur SSD
> Redémarrage sur la Clé Unibeast pour choisir de démarrer sur le SSD
> Arrivé sur le bureau : lancement de Multibeast
> Réglages :

Installation du DSDT free pour le bootloader
Et sélection de Graphics Enabler=No
--> Redémarrage

Installation de :
Audio : Without DSDT > ALC887/888b > V100302 Current
Ethernet : Athéros

Redémarrage et là tout fonctionne nikel 

Prochainement je vais mettre :

> 32 Go de ram
> 2 To de disque pour stockage Mac
> Et enfin avoir mon Asus 27"

J'en ai donc déjà eu pour : 684,67

A voir pour le reste mais rien que l'écran est encore vers les 530 ce qui fera 1214


----------



## blanqui (8 Avril 2013)

> J'ai un boitier Zalman avec 3 ventilateurs 120 mm et les deux ventilateurs de la GTX 660


On les entend beaucoup tous ces ventilos ? Ça doit quand même pas mal ronronner ? Je pose la question parce que c'est un critère important à mes yeux, moi qui envisage de me monter également un Hackintosh (et pourquoi pas le même que celui-ci).


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2013)

oui je me posais aussi la question du bruit. qu'en est il ?
et si tu pouvais éviter le rouge...


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Avril 2013)

Non c'est à peine audible. On entend un petit souffle mais rien de vraiment derangeant au contraire ! Même en jouant sur crysis 3, tomb raider ou bioshock infinite en ultra en 1080 il ne bronche pas !!!!!! Quasiment aucun bruit.

Ce qui fait ce petit bruit est le centigrade d'origine livré avec l'i5...
Quand j'aurais 50&#8364; et fini mon hackintosh j'en prendrais un silencieux.

Sinon : Installation avec succès d'un plug usb Bluetooth acheté sur macWay pour utiliser un magicpad !!! Ça marche de suite. !!!


----------



## MisterBubbles (18 Avril 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Il va pas aller loin avec 16 mo de ram ! :rateau:



J'avais un serveur 16 mo de Ram + P3 sous Linux avec une distrib ultra légère et j'ai fait tourner un apache


----------



## MisterBubbles (20 Avril 2013)

Bon, pourquoi monter soi même son mac ? Parce que c'est moins cher ! Là il a fait une super config, SSD et tout. Après tu peux te faire un bon pt'it Mac pour 300 ou 400 euros hein ...


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2013)

Exacte. Bon après 1 mois et demi avec mon nouveau Mhack et mon dernier arrivage : le samsung 27" en 2560x1440 qui est excellentissime !!!!

Rien ne bouge ! Aucun bug ! Il tourne du feu de dieu !


----------



## Alex377SX (18 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Dis-moi, est ce qu'on peut faire tourner 2 écrans d'une résolution de 2560x1440 (Dell U2713HM) avec un hackintosh ?

Merci
Alex


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Mai 2013)

Oui selon la carte graphique...


----------



## fafa20 (27 Mai 2013)

salut je vais me monter la meme config que toi merci pour t'on retour , j'aurai juste une question quel est la procedure pour installer windows 7 en dual boot apres avoir fait install osx.
il y a un menu pour choisir sur quel os demarre ?


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Mai 2013)

Le menu c'est avec multibeast. Et le soft chimera ou chamelleon. Pour le double boot j'ai installé windows sur un autre disque physique.


----------



## Alex377SX (30 Mai 2013)

J'ai donc reçu a peu près la même configuration et c'est nickel, juste un petit bug graphique au moment d'arriver sur le bureau lors de l'installation, mais en cherchant un peu, j'ai vite trouvé la solution, ensuite c'était bon, j'ai mis la carte graphique ensuite et ça marche très bien depuis.

1 x Boitier PC Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White
1 x Alimentation Corsair CX600M, 600 W
1 x Processeur Intel Core i7-3770K (3.5 GHz)
1 x SSD Samsung Série 840, 250 Go, SATA III
1 x Kit Dual Channel DDR3 Corsair Vengeance, 2 x 8 Go, PC3-12800, CAS 10, Noir
1 x Carte graphique MSI GeForce GTX 660 Twin Frozr 3, 2Go
1 x Carte mère Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H
1 X DD de 2 To pour les données
1 X DD de 1 To pour Time Machine

Plus 2 écrans Dell U2713HM (2560x1440) (Pas encore reçu le 2ème...)


----------



## fafa20 (31 Mai 2013)

j(ai fait mon montage install de tous , j'ai juste un bug en sortie de veille mon ecran se r'allume mais s'eteint et se ralume aleatoirement .
j'ai une carte graphique nvidia gtx670 et un ecran iiyama 27


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Mars 2014)

Bon, après retour depuis environs 1 ans :

J'ai changé je suis passé sur un boitier Fractal Design XLR2
i7 3770k overclocké à 4,5 
Une Zotac GTX 770 Amp édition !

Et franchement c'est QUE DU BONHEUR ! :love:


----------

